# Who has gerbils?



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2) (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello! Just out of interest, how many of you have gerbils?
I have two boys, a honey cream named Rico and a REW (Red-eyed white) named Max which are both pictured below. I've had them for a year next month but they were two months when I got them 
Max is the cheeky one, he bit for a while, is very energetic, climbs the cage and can be a bit of a pain sometimes but is very sweet!
Rico is the calm one, he likes to sit on your hand, he's quite lazy and doesn't do much excercise and can get a bit on the larger side, he nibbled a bit to start but it was actually quite cute, Rico can also be a bit of pain but he is so sweet!
They are very different but they get along very nicely and groom each other nearly every day 

I will upload a picture on another post, sorry!

Once upon a gerbil (or 2) x


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have 2 babies id say they're about 8 weeks old now.

Trigger and Nibbles. They're brothers. I hope thats what the pet store told me tho, i know they're litter mates, however, they told me it was a litter of all boys. I'm still waiting on the confirming boy parts to show up.

Trigger is more if a dominant, in charge guy. Hes very active always in the go. 

Nibbles it's more docile has mellow, loves to chew and eat. He's active but not like his brother. He prefers to spend his time occasionally on the wheel and mostly chewing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2021)

I have one gerbil-we used to have two but sadly had to say goodbye to Ginger in October 2020. So now it’s just honey.


----------

